# A piece for choir and strings



## Kertu Hart (6 mo ago)

Hey! 


Does anyone here have a suggestion for a fun piece for strings and choir? It could be also mixture of different styles or with a hint of jazz. The choir and string players level is semiprofessional. The duration would be preferably around 20-25 min, but all thoughts are welcomed!! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Why not commission one. Post it in the Today's Composers Thread and see if you get some replies.


----------

